# Hotspot Shield little problem ?



## yoe91 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I'll make it short:
been using it just fine for like 2 years and just like 3 days ago, it started messing up on my Vista. 
I know it's got nothing to do with the whole 5/10 GB limit, because I can access the websites, but it just freezes at some point, lags horribly, loads half a page, or just 10% of a page...that kind of thing.
Also, I'm using my Mac laptop right now WITH THE SAME CONNECTION at home and it works just fine here.

But I totally need it to work on my Windows Vista desktop, that's where I always work...

Many thanks dudes,
cheers.


----------



## yoe91 (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually guys I nailed the problem, but am still having a bit of difficulty...
I noticed it was my MacAfee antivirus firewall blocking HSS, just like that, some random day...even though it was fine for months...perhaps right after a crucial update.

But even though I changed all the parameters to Full Access in stead of outgoing only, I still get the same crappy HSS performance. I can only access HSS fully when I turn the firewall off entirely...

Anybody know what I could do ??...anybody else use HSS and MacAfee ?


----------



## yoe91 (Nov 12, 2011)

ANYYYYYYYYONE ?!!!!!!!......(I....I'm so lonely....) *tear*


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Some re-configuration of the firewall is still needed allowing access thru other associated .exe files as well as the main .exe file and ports may be neccessary and any ports needed to beallowed as well. Check their are no deny rules relating to HSS also as these will take precedence over allow rules.

Check your documentation for how to's


----------



## yoe91 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Some re-configuration of the firewall is still needed allowing access thru other associated .exe files as well as the main .exe file and ports may be neccessary and any ports needed to beallowed as well. Check their are no deny rules relating to HSS also as these will take precedence over allow rules.
> 
> Check your documentation for how to's


Alright yeah...thx man.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem please keep us updated on how it goes.


----------

